# Matagorda 3/25-3/26



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

We arrived on the beach after stocking coolers and getting bait around 9am. The water was very brackish and didn't know what to think about that. we went at it hard with first fish being a keeper drum. We spent the rest of the day catching thousands of whiting it seemed like but no other keepers. We had the shark lines run out all day around 400 yrds with not a single run. We decided to get a fresh bait on one at the end of the day and keep the other one in for the night. when we reeled them in we had a pretty good bite out of the cownose ray we had out and a giant whiting was gone. By dark we had a fresh ray soaking and a small bull picked up one of the cast outs. He measured around 3.5ft later that night we got another small bull around 2.5ft and reeled in all the cast outs for the night but left the ray out for the night. By morning we have had 0 runs on the ray so we reeled it in seeing that a little shark had a midnight snack on the ray. We cooked breakfast and waited for the storm to pass Thursday morning and went back at it hard once the clouds cleared up but the wind was terrible. We fished hard all day with one more keeper drum and a sheepshead. Our fate was left to the hands of a flipped quarter that said we needed to pack our things and get off the beach. As we were packing up we had a run on the sheepshead that we ran out for the day. Ended up finishing off the trip with a 5.5ft bull. All in all great company, great times, great food. The fishing will only get better from here. Good luck and tight lines!!!!!!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going guys, glad the bulls are showing up. I talked to a shrimper in Sargent today and he said the sharks were thick around his boat right off the beach. Let's just hope the seaweed holds off.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome to see sharks being caught! gonna give it a shot this weekend I think.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Good job guys! I like the trailer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice trip!


----------

